# Photo Request - Divers On Wrists



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello,

I've caught the bug I think, I'm already contemplating my second watch purchase and would like some help.

I'm now looking for a Diver, have a budget of Â£200 - Â£400, looking for pre-owned and would prefer automatic but not essential, I've got a few brands in mind. RTL, Christopher Ward ect.

I've found a few threads on here covering the various watches available so I don't want to clutter up the forum going over stuff thats been covered already, I'll have a good read of them later

Now the thing is I'm not sure what size to go for. I like a big watch face but not a huge one and I also understand that some watches sit better than others.

So I'd like to ask anyone with a Diver (any make) to post a picture of it on you wrist, shots with your hand in it are fine as this can help get a bit of perspective. Can you also mention the diameter.

Thanks in advance


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a Tag 1000


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Requesting photo's of peoples hands, any other forum, this would be classed as a fetish!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

All on my 7.2" wrist 

Artego 300m - 45mm










Squale 1521 - 40mm










Gerlach Orp Sokol - 42mm










Orient Mako - 41mm


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Orient Mako: 41mm exc. crown and well below your budget! (7" wrist)










And the watch in its natural habitat...


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

My new arrival, the gorgeous RLT 70

42mm diameter without the crown and 44mm with.










Seiko SRP043K or "Spork"

44mm without the crown and 49 with.










Seiko SRP309J1 "Orange Monster"

42mm without the crown and 47mm with.










Seiko 7S26 0020 "Pepsi"

42mm without the crown and 45mm with.










All of these can be had within your budget and in fact, a couple of them may well find themselves on the sales forum soon :naughty:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

42 MM AUTO SEIKO H


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

My choice was/is an Oris TT1










44mm on a 7.25" wrist and my titanium one is very comfortable


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Here it is on my wrist Tag Heuer 1000 quartz you can pick one easily for your budget.



IMG_1035 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks guys great pics keep em coming.

I'm thinking at the moment that 45mm is probably about the limit for me.

Not sure about the Spork, nice looking watch but 49mm  Handy for diving I suppose although mine will never see a drop of water 

No8yogi - how big is the tag?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Now Diver watches actually in water would be a brilliant thread


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> Now Diver watches actually in water would be a brilliant thread


Haha, good point does anyone here actually use their watch while diving?

I spend 6 months a year at sea on a ship but the only time I'm actually in the water is if I'm on holiday and thats just paddling at the beach


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> Now Diver watches actually in water would be a brilliant thread


 :lol:

Bit tricky taking a photo on the iPhone though


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Vostok Europe K3 Submarine Auto. 45mm including crown. Never seen rain!


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

mjsrb5 said:


> Not sure about the Spork, nice looking watch but 49mm


The Spork is a very very good watch and mine gets more wrist time than any of my others, and although it is a fairly big watch it doesn't wear as big as the numbers suggest.

Remember, the 49mm is at the crown, which being at the 4 o/c position it's tucked out of the way so you really don't feel it.

If I had to sell off my modest collection and keep just two, the Spork would be one I'd keep


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's my TT1 Diver (the one I mentioned in your other thread):










It's about 45mm at the wrist, but wears smaller as the case tapers from the base to the bezel (which is about 41mm).


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Dirty Habitz said:


> mjsrb5 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about the Spork, nice looking watch but 49mm
> ...


Thanks for the explanation mate, I've just realised I got Crown confused with Bezel, newbie error haha, I thought it didn't look that big on your wrist.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

CWC Royal Navy diver's watch.










Casio G-Shock. :lol:










Omega Seamaster 120.










Omega Seamaster 300.










Omega Seamaster GMT.










Seiko 007.

Later,

William


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Â£200 - Â£400 budget?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Not sure if this bad boy counts as a diver, it's never even been wet let alone been under water, but I like to show it off at every opportunity anyway:










Wrist size is 7.5" and watch is 42mm excluding all the crowns


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Dirty Habitz said:


> Â£200 - Â£400 budget?


My budget is Â£200 - Â£400 but I asked to see any divers watches on the wrist, my aim with this thread was to get an idea of how different sizes look. I dont mind seeing some a bit more pricey


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Glycine Combat Sub 42mm excl crown (7.75" wrist)


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

I like that Glycine alot  A coloured bezel is definitely doing it for me.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Oris Pro Diver.










Scafo Automatico Professionalo










Helson Sharkmaster










Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Trigger - is your Glycine 42mm? I like your choice of strap, I've not seen that very often with a divers watch but it really suits it.


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

Just remember that photos can be very deceiving depending on how it was taken, if the camera is very close to the watch or a long focal length is used the watch will appear much bigger than normal.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

42mm on 7" wrist:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

mjsrb5 said:


> Trigger - is your Glycine 42mm? I like your choice of strap, I've not seen that very often with a divers watch but it really suits it.


Yep. 42mm plus a crown of approx 5mm.

The Glycine Sub is rated to 200m which isn't really a rating for deep diving. Only for surface diving according to the ISO. The watch is definitely large at 42mm plus crown but it doesn't wear large due to it being only about 8-9 mil deep. It's no huge brick like some ( refer to my Helson  ).

I would class the Glycine as much more of a dress watch than a diver.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

mjsrb5 said:


> No8yogi - how big is the tag?


Just home and it is 37mm not including crown, 42mm with it is my favourite watch so much so I just bought another! But this time the pre Tag version the Heuer 1000


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Ð'ocÑ‚ok ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ.










Seiko 7002.

My wrist is just a tiny bit less than 7 inches in diameter.

Later,

William


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

My Oris second date


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

Spudley72 said:


> My Oris second date


Is the a big watch or a small dog?


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Some stunning watches and very helpful. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Divers on wrists - any excuse to post a few pics 

Artego










Langel










007










OM


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

bridgeman said:


> Now Diver watches actually in water would be a brilliant thread


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Mutley said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > Now Diver watches actually in water would be a brilliant thread


excellent-at last a wet diver or is that taken behiind a glass of water???? thank you all the same,!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

JoT said:


>


That's some diver collection :thumbup:

But for me, the Omega 300 is the grail - lovely :notworthy:


----------



## MuckMonkey (Jul 29, 2012)

All on my 8.5" wrist


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

not a diver but ...


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Whoohoo 3rd chance to post my RLT75 










cheers

b


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Bill - I like that RTL alot and it's on my shortlist.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

danoafc said:


> Glycine Combat Sub 42mm excl crown (7.75" wrist)


Gotta say that does it for me also....stunning watch.

This thread isn't doing me any good....love the Scafo as well btw


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Seiko SKZ211 J1....and funnily enough, up for sale at the moment in the SC.......   :naughty: 40mm without crown, 45mm with.


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

Obris Morgan Nevon(43mm, 49mm L2L) on my 6,5'' wrist


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

@mjsrb5 just to let you know when considering the RLT75, it doesn't come with the cyclops. The original owner of this watch had it added by Roy when he purchased it. I must be honest I wasn't to sure when I saw it up for sale, but now I have it it is growing on me :thumbup:

cheers

b


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Spudley72 said:


> My Oris second date


Love the look of this watch and have even been and tried it for size. Unfortunately i think it may be a bit to high for my puny wrists 

cheers

b


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

bill love said:


> Spudley72 said:
> 
> 
> > My Oris second date
> ...


Yep she certainly is a big one....47mm and sits very high off the wrist. I'm saving for the Carlos Coste next which is also a big stunning piece.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Zlatoust - 58mm.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

dapper said:


> Zlatoust - 58mm.....


Show off...always someone with something bigger;-)


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

42mm on 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

7" wrist.

Longines Legend Diver, 42mm










Seiko Tuna, 47mm I think










Sinn U1, 44mm










Vostok 1967, 42mm










To me, it's all about the lug to lug height, rather than the width. Oh, and the lens you photograph it with


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Another favourite of mine...Omega SMP titanium...45mm.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Spudley72 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Zlatoust - 58mm.....
> ...


You could have your eye out with that crown! :lol:


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

mjsrb5 said:


> Dirty Habitz said:
> 
> 
> > Â£200 - Â£400 budget?
> ...


Oh, in that case then...





No wrist shot of this one unfortunately, it doesn't actually fit me yet.


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Dirty Habitz said:


> Oh, in that case then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning  I'm definitely liking the Glycine, wish I had more money haha.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

[IMG alt="8212525724_073bf6de1c.jpg...ickr.com/8058/8212525724_073bf6de1c.jpg[/IMG]

IMG_0969 by Jorrit and Hillary,

[IMG alt="8211442339_12cd2d8188.jpg...ickr.com/8344/8211442339_12cd2d8188.jpg[/IMG]

IMG_0967 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr

[IMG alt="8212523968_4debda16d7.jpg...ickr.com/8481/8212523968_4debda16d7.jpg[/IMG]

IMG_0970 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr

and the wrist shot

[IMG alt="8211432001_924eab60f5.jpg...ickr.com/8063/8211432001_924eab60f5.jpg[/IMG]

IMG_0972 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

mjsrb5 said:


> Absolutely stunning  I'm definitely liking the Glycine, wish I had more money haha.


I picked up my Glycine in Sales Corner on here, within your original budget. Just!


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

no8yogi said:


> Alpha photos


I forgot sizes 40mm without crown 44mm with


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Draygo said:


> 7" wrist.
> 
> Longines Legend Diver, 42mm


I really like the legend diver, deffo on my wish list, nice to see some one else likes them too 

cheers

b


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

dapper said:


> Zlatoust - 58mm.....


  Now that is a seriously big watch


----------



## shooter1 (Apr 30, 2013)

My humble diver watch :blush2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

63 posts & not one pink watch :huh:

Oh well, here goes :lol:


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Mutley said:


> 63 posts & not one pink watch :huh:
> 
> Oh well, here goes :lol:


Ahh good to see a man confident in his sexuality , I know I couldn't carry it off...

cheers

b


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Did someone say UNDERWATER?


----------



## crsj (May 26, 2009)

Typical WIS forum. OP has a Â£200 -Â£400 budget and asks for ideas. Sea dwellers, Sinn's and MarineMasters are posted!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

crsj said:


> Typical WIS forum. OP has a Â£200 -Â£400 budget and asks for ideas. Sea dwellers, Sinn's and MarineMasters are posted!


Yep we're all show offs !!


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

The biggest and (IMO) the best diver....


----------



## Littleroger (Apr 9, 2013)

One of my favs and available at your budget if you are lucky.


----------

